# Goodbye, Lily. 8/21/10 - 3/24/12



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

We took our Lily in this morning so that the suffering involved in her losing battle with F.I.P. could finally end. I don't want to remember her as the sick, tired, passive cat we've had for the last few weeks, desperately fighting but not able to overcome her deadly disease. I want to remember her as she was - insatiably curious, mischievous, always into anything and everything, incredibly affectionate when in the mood. 

Some Lily memories:
- A couple months after we adopted Lily and her brother, I noticed her in the back of my closet, chewing on the layer of tulle in one of my dresses. I shooed her away and took the dress out, only to discover that the tulle was in TATTERS. Apparently she had been systematically destroying the dress for weeks, every time she was able to dart into the closet. I laughed a lot at that one. 

- Lily always loved going on our balcony and walking on the (wide) railing. She would meow and meow and survey her kingdom. Sometimes, a mother with a toddler or young child would walk by downstairs and say, "Look at the cat!" Or a little kid would say, "Cat!! Cat!" They'd proceed to try and get her attention...and invariably, she would purposely look the opposite direction and completely ignore them.  

- Lily LOVED going through my purse, bags, basically anything she could get to, and pulling everything out. She especially enjoyed chewing on pens. Another favorite past time of hers was pushing things off of tables and bookshelves just to watch them fall. Thankfully she never tried that with anything breakable....

- Lily had this weird thing about the phone - whenever my cell phone rang or the alarm went off in the morning, she'd run to my side like it was calling her. (Coincidentally, she NEVER came when we called - haha.) 

- Lily would often stretch her entire body out and make noises that sounded like a baby dinosaur. Or at least we thought so. 

- Lily LOVED tummy rubs. Whenever she really wanted us to pet her, she would make little meows, roll on her back, and flip her head upside down to watch us. 

I am heartbroken that her life was so short, but happy with the knowledge that we gave her the BEST life possible. She was loved and spoiled, and she had a good life. She and her brother were found in a knotted up trashbag in a dumpster the day they were born, but every day after that, at her foster moms' houses and our house, was filled with love, kind words, and gentle touches. I am grateful for that. 

We will always miss her.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, her life was brief but you filled it with love.


----------



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. Lily sounds like she was a wonderful loving girl. She was lucky to have your love and care especially during her illness. I know how hard this is. We are also remembering our Luigi as the playful and amazingly lovimg kitten he was before FIP ravaged his body. It is such a horrible diesease and I pray they find a cure. RIP sweet baby girl and I'm sure Luigi will find you and the two of you will be playing at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if you have joined the Facebook group FIP fighters. It is a wonderful support for those of us that are dealing with or have dealt with this disease.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my god. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm really sorry. Lily was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my. I'm so sorry to hear this. You are right though- you gave little Lily a wonderful life. I hope you and Spencer are okay.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your Lily. What a terrific tribute to her! She sounds charming! Cherish the memories of the lovely life you gave her...

Fran


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry. Hang in there. Big hug for you...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Lily sounds like she was a sassy loving girl with TONS of purr-sonality. I am glad your paths crossed during her time on Earth. RIP Lily.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You did the best thing for her and she knows that and is thankful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. FIP is an awful disease. Brutal. I'm so glad she had you and you gave her a great life and she didn't have to suffer to the end. May all the great memories heal your heart. She sounded full of personality! She is running free now in health and happiness waiting for you when you cross to the other side.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost such a beautiful girl so young. It sure does sound like she loved the life she had and its great that you do have such good memories to look back on. Thinking of you and her brother at this sad time.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Lily's passing. Thank you for sharing some of your memories of Lily with us. You did the best for her. 
Lucy


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Lily was absolutely beautiful and I think your stories about her were the perfect tribute. It sounds like she was a little handful and so very cute. She was a lucky girl, even though her life was way too short.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!  I love this forum. Lily was definitely a feisty little girl for her entire life - the foster mom who bottle fed her described her as a "beautiful and feisty kitten," and she fit that description until the end. Her antics kept us laughing and warmed our hearts.  Although I miss her, today I am so happy not to have to see her around our house suffering anymore. She was skin and bones at the end, in pain, and seemed so sad. Now that she is gone, I just hold on to those happy memories of when she was healthy, bright eyed, curious, and into everything.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry! Lily was such a beautiful and very lucky girl to have you. Big hugs for you and headbutts for Spencer. I lost my Smokey too soon, too. And like Lily, he didn't make it to his second birthday. :-(


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. I'm partial to black cats.

Kathy


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

So sorry......I know it hurts but she will be waiting for you.........

rob


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. You showed her much love.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear she didn't make it. You gave her a loving home and she felt loved while she was with you. Thank you for being kind and corageous.


----------

